# Mac head unit



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

Since all my music dispite kupd and kabk rock and classical stations it's all digital in a mobile application, so instead of getting my super alpine or nekisquie deck why not have a computer with all my music on it? Well I need is 2 channel so any computer will do and I want a better sound card than an iPod. So I can put in a iPad mini with a hard drive easily... A Mac mini in the dash with 7 inch display no hard drive needed and key board controlled which I like more. Please tell me your thoughts and everything I need.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

Im thinking that of getting an iPad since i will need one for school anyway save money. I have 8in by 5in for a screen tops. the iPad has the better sound card anyway (compared to an iPod), if there is any external analog to digital converters that doesn't cost to much and work well in high heat its 120 F in the summer here my truck is while but i worry about computers and heat. I figured i can use the iPad air with a external hard drive.
So i need to know about wires and how to turn the thunderbolt into a power wire (keyboard would be nice) display external hard drive usb and maybe analog to digital convertor.
I need a nice display to fit 5 inch by 8 inch, I know nothing of displays... i like how led's look.
and possibly an analog to digital convertor that plugs into the iPad


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

A lot of people are doing Ipads in the dash.I know of a few locally but never really questioned them about it much.I do know they are not using outboard DAC's.One guy I know well is running it into the AUX on his Kenwood HU.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> A lot of people are doing Ipads in the dash.I know of a few locally but never really questioned them about it much.I do know they are not using outboard DAC's.One guy I know well is running it into the AUX on his Kenwood HU.


I'm just trying to take it a step further with another display external hard drive and converter


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

One guy I know is using an external hard drive but he has the Ipad rigged to snap in & out of the dash so he can take it with him.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> One guy I know is using an external hard drive but he has the Ipad rigged to snap in & out of the dash so he can take it with him.


thats what i want tell me more...
hay DAC guys? that work with iPad?


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

not sure how you'd use a hard drive with an iPad, but as far as DAC's, i'll be using a Cambridge Audio Dac Magic 100. I will have my iPad in dash connect to an apple tv in the trunk via AirPlay which outputs to the DAC via toslink. From there, it's off to my amp via RCA out from the DAC. The apple tv will allow me to add another monitor up front via HDMI if i want to mirror the iPad display.


----------

